# 'Unicorn' puppy has one ear in the middle of her head



## Robert59 (Mar 16, 2020)

A golden retriever puppy in Michigan has been branded a "unicorn" due to an unusual facial feature: having only a single ear, positioned on the top of her head.

Rae - "ear" spelled backward - was brought to Family Friends Veterinary Hospital in Grand Rapids as a newborn because she required emergency surgery.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...in-the-middle-of-her-head/8941584124671/?sl=4


----------

